# Thursday trip- couple of crew needed



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Heading out from Bridge harbour in Freeport 80 miles towards buoy area for AJ/Shrimpers/trolling. Should be around 200 a person- need a couple. Shoot me a PM! 
30 ft hydrocat


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Got our two, so boat is full, but send info for future trips. Always looking for more crew!


----------

